# Just completed my latest creation...



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Feast your eyes on my Son's new Wrecker...


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like it could haul just about anything... How about a little story about the build? 

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*oops!*

Sorry, it was kinda late when I finished... Last Saturday I went to a local Fleamarket looking for slot cars, but as per usual... nothing. So I started looking for small diecasts that I could convert. I picked up a small "made in china" red & black wrecker. I took it home and tried to match it up to one of my spare AFX Semi's, but it was too long even with the sleeper removed.

I cut off the mud flaps and added some sheet styrene to extend the chassis to accept an extra axle. I have yet to do the fine details like sanding the new joints smooth and adding a new set of mud flaps. I also plan to paint the air boxes and cab lights/horns. 

The Light bar is a Silly Putty/5-min epoxy casting from the Tomy/Afx police car. I used Tamiya clear orange and a silver sharpie to detail it.I also used a product called "detailer" to add depth to the slotted wheels.

I'll probably add a phone number and maybe a company name.

Here's a previous wrecker I did...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job 71!!! It's always good to have a heavy duty on hand just in case!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That IS slick!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's NIFTY!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Heavy Duty Wreckers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some cool hauling P71!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That big rig could pull a train!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dang!!! Thats one awesome towtrucks!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Great jobs you did with all of the wreckers ! That 3 rear axle is great for towing heavy duty trucks & Other hi-ton vehicles !
With out realizing it I am part of a new HO "Wrecker craze".Check out my latest post on this forum.Once again,great work & thanks for the new Ideas & inspiration !This is what HT is all about !


Neal:dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

COOL wreckers..love them both.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I like them both! You have a good eye for detail!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I've got a bunch of stuff coming down the pipe... I'm having a blast.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Customizing's fun!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now these are Wreckers!!!!*



plymouth71 said:


> I've got a bunch of stuff coming down the pipe... I'm having a blast.






















Hey plymouth71,

We are having a blast right along with yah! Thanks for posting up these Wreckers man! Very Cool builds...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

This is Hobby Talk motivation to build more cool stuff pictures for sure.

Bob...I'm a toe man...zilla


----------

